# Calibre 5 or Calibre 7?



## wdrazek (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi all,

I am torn between a Carrera automatic and a twin time. The sticking point for me is the movement. Is the calibre 7 a significant improvement over the calibre 5? My research says that the base movement is better in the Calibre 7 and I am concerned with accuracy since this is my first automatic. 

What are people's experiences with these two calibres? 

Thank you.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

My preference would be the ETA (twin Time) vs the Sellita in the Carrera although the Sellita is used in the 500m Aquaracer and I don't hear many complaints about it.


----------



## RonaldM (Feb 5, 2007)

I recently commented on Twin Time which I have had for about 6 weeks. The accuracy has been outstanding...approx -2 sec/day over last 20 days. The 2893-2 engine is perhaps one of ETA's finest....certainly chronometer accurate. The Twin for me is a very comfortable dimension. I did not consider the automatic but the 24 hour time zone is nice for occasional global excursions (China in October). The Twin will likely serve as "after hours" and a Fortis GMT for daytime on Great Wall!
I think you will appreciate either watch but the Twin has been truly exceptional performer. Enjoy either!!


----------



## Watchyman (Mar 4, 2010)

The Twin Time NO CONTEST!!!!!
Has the GMT complication added to one the worlds finest mass produced movements the ETA2892. It is simply an outstanding movement. 
I think that if you google up "The ETA2892, the little engine that could" you might find a really good article about it. If i'm not mistaken you can find it somewhere on TZ (timezone forums).
The Calibre 5 is all over the place, it can be a three hand date or day date like in the Aquaracer line, this can be an ETA2824 or a SellitaSW200. Good movements but not better than the 2892.


----------



## Guildrzeznik (Jul 29, 2010)

As a proud owner of the twin time carrera I can say that the accuracy is outstanding. A month has gone by and no inaccuracies whatsoever. Works like a charm.


----------

